# College Students: If you have a boyfriend/girlfriend would you wear couple's shirt?



## iheartkpop (Jun 14, 2012)

If you have a boyfriend or girlfriend that is going to the same school as you, would you wear matching couple shirts or is that too childish or too high school? Is it cute or not? Is this a yes or a no for wearing couples shirt? What about outside of school?


































You guys get the idea. I think Asians only do this, no? Please correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I would not do this. I am not a college student, but I wouldn't do this even if I were.

Sometimes when I was a kid, my dad would come downstairs in a shirt the same colour as the one my mom was wearing. She would be like, "UGH!" and go upstairs to change.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Please never, ever do this. Ever.


----------



## iheartkpop (Jun 14, 2012)

I just thought this would be interesting that's why I posted this


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I think you could get away with it in asia, maybe, but I really couldn't see it going down well anywhere else, but hey, only one way to find out =P.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

iheartkpop said:


>


I'd be rockin this **** all day errry day.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Idn... I guess if you want to. Although I probably wouldn't, it's just plain unnecessary.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Heeeeeeelllll no. She can dress me up in whatever humiliating costumes she wants to at home, but I'm not going outside like that. I have no interest in us turning into one homogeneous blob.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

NEVER, that's incredibly lame.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

No, I would never do that. I don't think I would be able to live with the person I became afterwards.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Absolutely not. Even in high school I refused to let a boyfriend attach a matching keychain to my set of keys. It's just tacky IMO. I think the only exception is wearing the sweaters of our favourite sports teams, and even that is kinda borderline.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Yuck!!! Never!!! :no


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Only green man outfits so no one can see our faces.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Only green man outfits so no one can see our faces.


On Halloween some people dressed up as green men at my school.

Also, at my school, it seems that only the Asian international students wear couple outfits. I wouldn't wear one.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

Seems a bit odd, cheesy to me. But who am I to judge?


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

You must be joking.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

This is the worst thing in the world.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

The cheesiness of it is what makes it coooooooool. 
I'd totally do it.


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

ukeukeuke


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

sounds a little cute I guess....but naaah I don't do matchy matchy well XD


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

haha, i actually wish someone would do that, just so i could get a bit of a laugh from it. Not me though


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Isn't this just an asian thing?


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

LOL I guess it depends on what we'd be wearing, some of the shirts can be really cheesy. If he wanted to (though I've never met a guy who did LOL) I'd wear it.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I wouldn't do it. I wouldn't have a problem with others doing it, though.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

Lol only if it was of a different couple who went to our school. Like The Roommate but with couples. We'd have the other couple's faces on our corresponding shirts. role play everything that other couple does. I'd learn to laugh like her and my boyfriend would adopt the other guy's posture and mannerisms.


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

Eh, I might do it once for kicks and giggles. Twice if I'm nagged for long enough. That would be my limit though.


----------

